# Dyno results on 2L 8v on ITBs...



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

I'll get the chart scanned in later today hopefully, but the results were good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This motor is officially finished after 4 years of developement. 








Wheel hp at 6900rpms=159
Wheel tq at 5600rpms=135
It was a very expensive day on the dyno, it took alot of time to get AFRs where we needed them, but the results are good. WOOT! Don't let anyone tell you an 8v won't run with the rest











_Modified by Andrew Stauffer at 7:06 PM 9-16-2004_


----------



## fshowcarz (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Dyno results on 2L 8v on ITBs... (Andrew Stauffer)*

congrats... nice numbers. Glad to see you got it tuned in... gotta get her back to the track now!


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Dyno results on 2L 8v on ITBs... (fshowcarz)*

Thanks Sonny. Interestingly, I've been revving her out too much at the track. Shifting sooner should make her quicker......


----------



## scandalous (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Dyno results on 2L 8v on ITBs... (Andrew Stauffer)*

Impressive! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Dyno results on 2L 8v on ITBs... (Andrew Stauffer)*

Andrew, 
Those are dang good results! Need I say more? The results speak for themselves. A testament to your choices of components and tuning. All I can say is all that hard work paid off!
I'm really looking forward to your upcoming setup... I mean I'm really really looking forward to the upcoming dyno of your upcoming project















with best regards,
Peter Tong


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Dyno results on 2L 8v on ITBs... (Peter Tong)*

HOT. Now run a 13.99 already.


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Dyno results on 2L 8v on ITBs... (need_a_VR6)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Dyno results on 2L 8v on ITBs... (Andrew Stauffer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Andrew Stauffer* »_ This motor is officially finished after 4 years of developement. 


This is so sad!
You're going to really miss this engine


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Dyno results on 2L 8v on ITBs... (J. Daniel)*

Nice try Dan. 
Sure, I'll miss spinning her that high, but it'll be nice to have 200ft lbs at 3000rpms too. And if someone







helps me with a plenum for my DCOE mani, I might run my Schrick 280 with the Autorotor and spin her that high, ya never know....


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Dyno results on 2L 8v on ITBs... (Andrew Stauffer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Andrew Stauffer* »_ And if someone







helps me with a plenum for my DCOE mani,

Oh, I imagine I'll be able to squeeze it into my busy schedule








One of us has got to make some decent power


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: Dyno results on 2L 8v on ITBs... (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Andrew, 
Those are dang good results! Need I say more? The results speak for themselves. A testament to your choices of components and tuning. All I can say is all that hard work paid off!
*snip*
with best regards,
Peter Tong


I wish I would have had the luck/time/energy to get the ITB's developed for my use. Nice to have an idea what it was capable of. Good show.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Dyno results on 2L 8v on ITBs... (2L Bunny)*

Thanks Tim...for selling Andrew the Volvo 240t stuff that has served my Cabby so well all these years http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And of course we remember you as the guy that originally selected these ITBs in the first place.
Every time I look at Andrews dyno I find it especially amazing the amount of power it makes from 5.5k on...
Even with the short runners, the torque is still far above stock down low. I'm hoping Dan and Andrew come up with something good for the induction. Make the plenum big!
I've seen so many Lysholm setups on the tex (on the Corrado motors) that have just not made the power these compressors are capable of. I've enjoyed corresponding with Andrew these years, and have to give Andrew credit to showing us all what a lowly 8v is capable of in NA form...and now I am looking forward to seeing what his motor dishes out with a little broad band boost from those twin screws.










_Modified by Peter Tong at 1:04 AM 9-18-2004_


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Dyno results on 2L 8v on ITBs... (Andrew Stauffer)*

Amazing numbers Andrew http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
finally an 8 valve that makes peak power @ 7k (first one I've seen)
Willing to share any details of the setup?
Compression Ratio?
flow numbers on the head cfm?
stock valve sizes? stock?
specs on the Delta cam duration/lift?
did you dyno the Shrick 280 w/ the ITBs?
What size injectors are you running with MS?
here's to you








We all appreciate the R&D you've put into this 8 Valve.
An awesome acheivement, be proud, we are.


_Modified by Digiracer at 1:31 AM 9-20-2004_


----------



## TurboRocco (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Dyno results on 2L 8v on ITBs... (Andrew Stauffer)*

Great numbers.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Dyno results on 2L 8v on ITBs... (Digiracer)*

Thanks guys. I can say that it's vindication for being stubborn and true to my 8v cause. Of course other motors would make more hp with the same amount of developement, but stepping back and looking at it, those 5000hp V8s that run 300+ mph in the quarter are not running anymore valves per cylinder. And to keep it more reasonable, those 500hp street driven 'vettes and Mustangs aren't using any more valves either. New ones are, but there's 30 years of them that don't....
Here's the engine specs.....first and foremost, I want to point out that this is a *stock ABA bottom end*. No pistons, no overbore, no ARP, just a low mileage junkyard bottom end. It's a great foundation. 
Of course, that's about it for stock parts. Capping that stock ABA bottom end is a Eurospec head that I bought used and had rebuilt with a 5 angle valve job, stock valve sizes, and had it skimmed .030" for a bit more compression.Depending on which starting point you use, it's ~10.5-10.75. Never cc'd it. Stock valve sizes. I match ported a DCOE manifold to the head(ugh, 10 hrs into the that simple casting....), added the ITBs and the Delta cam. Interestingly, I don't know the actual specs on the cam. So it goes with borrowed and used parts







It's rumored to offer 285deg of duration at .050. Compared to the TT306, which offers 265 deg duration at .050, it's big. Dunno how big, exactly. 
It breathes through a TT race heade with 1 5/8" primaries into a TT2.25" exhausts with a Borla. No resonators, cat, etc. The MegaSquirt does it's deal through a set of Ford red top #30 inj, which are just about maxed when it comes to duty cycle. My datalogs(nice feature on a cheapo programmable efi, no?). My ignition is a factory knock sensing ignition from an 85 8v GTI running 12deg advance at idle. TT cam gear is set at +4 as this is where the dyno says it makes the most tq vs hp. I still drive this to work on occasion, so it's gotta have some street manners. You can retard for higher hp #s, but the tq falls off too fast to be worth it. What else.......close ratio gearbox, a 2H, with a Quaiffe. H&R race springs, cheapy Tokico's. There's better track times with chassis tuning. She's basically un developed in that area.


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: Dyno results on 2L 8v on ITBs... (Andrew Stauffer)*

Andrew, 
I think I shipped the cam in the original box from Delta. So if you still have it around, the lift and duration numbers will be marked on it.


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Dyno results on 2L 8v on ITBs... (2L Bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2L Bunny* »_Andrew, 
I think I shipped the cam in the original box from Delta. So if you still have it around, the lift and duration numbers will be marked on it.

How does it idle with the Delta cam and the ITB's?
I know I'm really starting to get annoyed with the new setup I have. 276 Schrick, CIS basic and poly engine mounts don't mix!!


----------



## H8SV8S (Jan 22, 2004)

That's a GREAT result! Nice work


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Dyno results on 2L 8v on ITBs... (dohc)*

Very very [email protected], congrats


----------



## eurodad (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Dyno results on 2L 8v on ITBs... (TooLFan46n2)*

nice job andrew, how much did you gain during the tuning on the dyno?
see ya at the track soon


----------



## diablerouge (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Dyno results on 2L 8v on ITBs... (eurodad)*

i can't believe you want to sell it all off now. are you getting rid of the efi too? which way is work for you? i took my gti to work the other day on the south side, and it was just a little too harsh to do everyday. i planned on going to itb's on the golf with ms over the winter, but if you're selling everything i might be interested. i ought to cruise out your way one evening and check out your setup, it'd be a nice ride too. i'm only in irwin.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Dyno results on 2L 8v on ITBs... (diablerouge)*

C'mon down man, I'll give you ride. We'll wait until 30 quiets down a bit and do the windy bit from Kingston up to Idlewild at triple digits. 
I'm not selling the EFI, that's key to my next project. Just the ITBs.....


----------



## diablerouge (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Dyno results on 2L 8v on ITBs... (Andrew Stauffer)*

what size are those itbs? i don't think i can go over 40mm in my class. after i save a bunch of money, i'm just gonna throw the rules out the window and build a monster a2, but for now, the rules still apply. they're going on a 1.8 bottom end for now, so i wouldn't want them to be much larger than that anyways. thats a jh head you're using, right? 
are you ever anywhere around greensburg? there are a few fun on/off ramps in the area as long as you go out late.
if it had inspection or insurance, i'd drive the golf up in a second and give you a run for your money in the twisties.


----------

